# Fake Malay Tiger ??



## TOP GEARED (May 27, 2011)

Hay, bought some Malay Tiger sus250 the other week for my next cycle, done the normal checks on it and all looks great except the exp date on the vial is different to the box it came in?? Boxes were seal with no broken taps when I got them. Anyone here using this gear that can give me a heads up:cool:


----------



## manaja (Feb 10, 2008)

Cant say about the sustanon , but ive used the test prop in 1ml amp, they were ok, but only 50mg so wont buy again but they worked ok.


----------



## Jonny e (May 28, 2011)

I'm on my third week on Malay tiger sus and deca.mine also came in the boxes with the hologram on but the exp date on the boxes is also different to that on the amps!iv not noticed any gains as of yet but they could be masked by the the 30 ml of dianabol I'm using for the first four weeks just to kick start the cycle off!it's the first time iv used sus and deca in a cycle and iv been told I won't notice any gains in mass or strength till atleast week 4-5!!??


----------



## boes83 (Oct 3, 2010)

Using there decanol atm. My dates are correct so the dates on the box matches with the date on the amp.


----------



## TOP GEARED (May 27, 2011)

I've now seen some real Malay Tiger pics of boxes and vials standing next to each other, you can see the dates on both and again there different?? Must be fine as the pics are of proper gear. they are only 2 months apart in date the same as my gear.


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

can you post a pic??


----------



## TOP GEARED (May 27, 2011)

chris27 said:


> can you post a pic??


 Yeah no prob,will sort it soon as I'm back home.


----------



## Jonny e (May 28, 2011)

Here are pics of the malay tiger sus and deca.The boxes were intacted when i bought them ,but just tore the bottom section open so i wouldnt damage the amps when i pulled em out of the box.


----------



## TOP GEARED (May 27, 2011)

hay jonny I got the exact same sustanon, so I take it you have cycled that gear and it's proper cos if so looks like my ****s good too. Cheers for taking the time out to post up pic bud.


----------



## Jonny e (May 28, 2011)

well i have just completed week 3 so prob to early to tell as of yet, just hoping it is real could anyone else shed anylight as to wether or not the gear is real/fake cheers


----------



## TOP GEARED (May 27, 2011)

I've always been able to taste gear ( may sound strange !! Lol) in my mouth when I'm on but as yet ain't got that taste? Does anyone else taste it or am I nuts!!!!! Lmao


----------



## Jonny e (May 28, 2011)

ha ha!!!no mate iv not had a taste in my mouth.although iv heard of people getting smelly breath on the juice.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Lol Malay Tiger... doubt people fake that tbh, its not even Pharma anyway


----------



## TOP GEARED (May 27, 2011)

Think i got that before I ever got on juice lol! Let me know when and if you feel that Tiger kick in bud, I'm a week behind you on my cycle.


----------



## TOP GEARED (May 27, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Lol Malay Tiger... doubt people fake that tbh, its not even Pharma anyway


Shame at mo that all the blokes got!! What ever happened to the good old days??


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

TOP GEARED said:


> Shame at mo that all the blokes got!! What ever happened to the good old days??


It may be fine, so long as its clean and contains the right stuff then it'll do the job


----------



## Jonny e (May 28, 2011)

will do top geared!!good luck :}


----------



## nunchaku101 (Aug 3, 2012)

TOP GEARED said:


> Shame at mo that all the blokes got!! What ever happened to the good old days??


I just got a 10 vial box of sustanon-250 from a good source, had pink thais and british dragon so I am assuming that this is legit, just on the vial the date is different by a year and 3 months, vials say 07/09 and box says 10/2010 for manufacture date.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

malay tiger wont be faked lol, iv seen it twice in my life so far, didnt fancy the look of it when i had a choice myself lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

nunchaku101:3509234 said:


> I just got a 10 vial box of sustanon-250 from a good source, had pink thais and british dragon so I am assuming that this is legit, just on the vial the date is different by a year and 3 months, vials say 07/09 and box says 10/2010 for manufacture date.


How Ironic, this thread is a year and 4 months old


----------



## nunchaku101 (Aug 3, 2012)

Good to hear, just got some HCG from the same source, Organon too so glad I have good stuff 

- - - Updated - - -

lol


----------

